# Slow Pitch Jigging rods from Black Hole 2014



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Slow pitch jigging is pretty new to US fishermen, but slow jigging with light tackle has became extremely popular in Japan, Asia as well as Australia. 


We plan to introduce Black Hole slow jigging rods with two different sets of rods: one is high-end and the other is
economic version. Black Hole Magic Eye rods are good for slow jigging, but the new rods have a little stiffer tip than Magic Eye models.

The high-end slow jigging rods will have Fuji SIC guides with three different models covering PE1 - PE3 lines.
The economic version models maintain super strength and right action, but it will be a little thicker than the high-end
models


----------

